# Audi 2.2l 20v turbo w/ AWD into an mk2 GTI- is it possible?



## loganvw89 (Aug 22, 2007)

hey guys so im looking to build a new project car, now i already have a FWD fully N/A vr6. 
So now im looking for something a little more aggresive. Now i was already thinking about and AWD swap into a mk2 gti but i was kinda want to do something a lil differen then a vr6 if its possible, dont get me wrong i love me VR to death but i like a lil a variety  

Anyway was wondering if it was possible to do any sort of AWD in a mk2 with a 2.2l 20v turbo audi motor. 

Is it possible and whats involved. if its simply finding compatible subeframes, or it requires fabrication etc etc. 

Any know build thread or guide would be absolutely perfect guys thanks.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

motor is crazy long and to do awd as well.... the motor would hang out the front of the bumper.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes its possible. No, its not as simple as finding subframes otherwise everyone would have one!  It requires a huge amount of fabrication.

Have a read of this thread: S2 powered mk2 Golf 

Here's a random pic from the thread just for fun:










Not a project for the faint hearted...


----------



## loganvw89 (Aug 22, 2007)

thank you man i really app it lol. a link is perfect. and im sure its very diffucult to do but im just trying to curb my curiosity, in my search for a new project. Thank you again!


----------

